# Need CPT code for knee manipulation



## coders_rock! (Aug 24, 2011)

Does anyone know the CPT code for 

knee manipulation without anesthesia? &
Knee manipulation without anesthesia with cast application?


----------



## dadhich.girish (Aug 24, 2011)

Knee manipulation without anesthesia - 98925.  Code for application of cast depends on cast type.


----------

